# Jungle Val not growing



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a dirted tank with potting soil + substrate on top.

I bought a jungle val and an amaz sword 1.5 months ago from petsmart. They weren't in the best condition as the roots were brown, and almost all of the leaves of the val were brownish green. The sword is thriving, and is growing 1-2 big leaves every 2 weeks. I suspect it was emersed grown so it took a few weeks to convert, but it's doing very well now.

The vals on the other hand doesn't budge. No growth, and the leaves are very slowly dying off. A week ago I bought some vals from my LFS and they were gorgeous, 3 ft leaves + super long roots. It's been 1 week and I still haven't noticed any growth.

Can somebody shed some lights on tips on growing the vals?

Some info on my setup:

10 gallon, 15W T8, on for 9h a day.

Weekly recommended dose of K for my Java Ferns.

Dirted substrate

No CO2



http://imgur.com/MiZoQAV


-------

I think jungle vals prefer hard water. How do you guys grow vals when Vancouver's tap water is soft? Thanks.


----------

